# Game #72 - Bulls vs Pistons - Game Thread



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* vs *









*
Game 72, Home Game 37
Sunday, March 31, 2013 – 6:00 PM CT
United Center
WGN America / ESPN 1000 AM/WRTO-AM*

BULLS VS. PISTONS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................. Bulls lead 119-117
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ... 17 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK .......... 13 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............. 8 Wins

BULLS VS. PISTONS THIS SEASON 
Dec. 7 @ Detroit – Bulls 108, Pistons 104 
Jan. 23 @ Chicago – Bulls 85, Pistons 82 
Mar. 31 @ Chicago – 
Apr. 7 @ Detroit –

LAST FIVE BULLS GAMES
Marc. 30 @ Mavericks L 98-100
Mar. 27 vs Heat W 101-97
Mar. 24 @ Timberwolves W 104-97
Mar. 23 vs Pacers W 87-84
Mar. 21 vs Trail Blazers L 89-99

Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (39-32)*
Home 20-16
Road 19-16

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 93.0 (Opp: 92.5)
RPG: 43.45 (Opp: 41.07) 
APG: 23.1 (Opp: 18.6)
SPG: 7.27 (Opp: 7.49) 
BPG: 5.31 (Opp: 5.94) 
TO: 14.61 (Opp: 13.83) 
FG%: .437 (Opp: .440)
FT%: .780 (Opp: .741) 
3p%: .345 (Opp: .340)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Kirk Hinrich - PG - 
Jimmy Butler - SG -
Luol Deng - SF - 
Carlos Boozer - PF -
Nazr Mohammed - C - 

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Deng 16.5, Boozer 15.9
Rebounds: Noah 11.4, Boozer 9.4
Assists: Hinrich 5.3, Robinson 4.5
Steals: Noah 1.21, Deng 1.12
Blocks: Noah 2.22, Gibson 1.38

FG%: Gibson .486, Boozer & Noah .478
FT%: Hamilton .878, Belinelli .848
3FG%: Robinson .404, Hinrich .373

*Injury report*
Derrick Rose (left knee) is out.
Marco Belinelli (abdominal strain), Richard Hamilton (lower back) and Joakim Noah (right foot) are day-to-day.

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Detroit Pistons (24-49) *
Home 15-22
Road 9-26

*Probable Pistons starters*




































Jose Calderon - PG
Brandon Knight - SG
Kyle Singler - SF
Greg Monroe - PF
Andre Drummond - C

*Injury report*
Will Bynum (right hand strain) is day-to-day.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxdaddykb (Jun 17, 2012)

Blazer fan here, does anyonehave any insight on when rose will be back? My fantasy playoffs start tomorrow and I'm not sure if I should drop him or what. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

kevinblazer said:


> Blazer fan here, does anyonehave any insight on when rose will be back? My fantasy playoffs start tomorrow and I'm not sure if I should drop him or what.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using VerticalSports.Com App


This is just my personal opinion, backed up and substantiated by absolutely nothing. I don't think he's coming back this season. For the last month he has been listed as day to day. A month? That's a long day to day. Thibs has been saying the same thing about Rose for the last month in every interview: he's looking good, he has a ways to go, the team needs to concentrate on winning, Rose needs to concentrate on his rehab, he's day to day but not playing tonight. I translate all of that as we won't be seeing Rose playing this year. Just my opinion, again with nothing to back it up, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------

